# DS1, again, aspergers related.



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi...

Im in need of some advice regarding behaviour/anger management.  What are the chances of my DS getting any of these or similar through the nhs??

Briefly, im struggling to manage him at home, due to his violent outbursts. Such outbursts occure mainly when he is in trouble with me or is stressed ie homework.  I have removed his ipod/ds etc when he has misbehaved BUT he controls me as he hits me, swears at me, throws things at me, he has thrown the kitchen stools across the room at me, he has scratched and hit his twin bro/sis too..... so i fully admit that because of this he has manipulated me and controls me as he doest get away with things. I cant have him beating me up infront of the kids, he shows no emotion.

Basically i was wondering if i should go to my gp for some help. Ive tried social work debt, scottish society for autism, school, but none have offered me any help. Im at my wits end.... do you think he needs medication, he is already on melatonin and desmomelt tablets for nights. 

Please help me


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi mummy, You didn't mention how old your son is?? 

I'm currently in turkey on my hols so I apologise if there is a delay in my response but I will reply to you when I can

Nic


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Sorry he is 9


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi mummy, sorry for delay in response, I think you should definately see your gp, they may want to refer him to CAMHS first or somewhere similar but you definately more support, they may well suggest some meds, 
Please let me know how you get on and I hope you get some much needed support very soon

Nic


----------

